# Waiting for spring.



## dodidoki (Mar 7, 2021)

Three cyps.Indoor in garage.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 7, 2021)

What are they, what media do you use, and terra cotta pot?


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 7, 2021)

Segawai, calceolus, cordigerum.Media is soil, sand, turface and clay.Pot is filled with tuface at the bottom, upper 10 cm is a potting mix layer.I will try to water them from bottom.We will see....


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 7, 2021)

And yes, pots made from terra cotta.


----------



## abax (Mar 7, 2021)

Looks like a tentative beginning. I hope you post follow up photos


----------

